# Identify track material? Help wanted!



## mrvander (Jan 2, 2012)

Still playing with switches, I ordered an Atlas HO snap switch off eBay for under about $15 but it came with a lot of extras someone was getting rid of. Among the extra were a lot of HO track - both Atlas and Bachmann. It's not E-Z track or True Track - just regular, ol', non-roadbed HO scale track. Mostly 9" straights and 18" curves. So two questions I need help with here:

1. The Atlas stuff is "snap track" as it's labelled underneath. Made in USA and I do believe all snap track is Nickel Silver, is this correct? The Bachmann stuff has no label other than "China" - is there a way to tell what the rails are made of? Anyone just know?

2. Can one tell what code the track is? I believe Atlas uses brown ties for code-83 vs. black ties for code-100 - is this correct? How do I tell what the Bachmann stuff is? Will a NMRA or Kadee track gauge tell me this?

In the end, I'm trying to figure out if I should keep the Bachmann track pieces. I'm pretty sure the Atlas stuff is Code-100 and nickel silver but confirmation would be good as I think I'll replace my Power-Loc track with the Atlas track. If the Bachmann pieces are nickel silver and the same code, I see no reason not to use those either after cleaning 'em up. However, if they're steel alloy, it's not much of an upgrade from the power-loc and I probably won't use 'em on my main layout. I just can't find any information about Bachmann track other than the EZ stuff.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

You can tell very quickly if it's steel track or not, take a magnet to the track if it sticks it's steel if not it's nickel silver.
Older bachmann track is all code 100. just see if the track is the same height when you get it, 83 is obviously shorter!
As far as atlas switches go you really want to avoid snap switches, you really want to work up to #4 and #6 switches the diverging track has a larger curve radius and so less derails.


----------

